# '10 vs '11 f75?



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

I went to test drove both '10 and '11 f75.. Both of them ride super nice. But I couldn't really tell the difference between em besides the fact that the frame on the'11 is little more fatter. anyone know the differences?. what bike would u suggest to go with? 

I am getting the '10 for 1100 and '11 for 1400.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well here is my opinion and it means as much as the paper it is printed on.

If it means hating the bike because you had to spend more than you wanted, obviously go for last years model. It is a great bike.

If you can spend the 1400, get this year's bike. It loses the carbon seat stays, but in my opinion, adding carbon seat stays to an aluminum bike kills the best feature of an aluminum bike...being bulletproof. Also, it gets the same fork and seat post as the F5, it gets the newer frame shape, it gets an awesomely stiff BB30, and you get the MUCH improved Shimano 105.

I had a similar purchasing decision, 2011 F5 vs. 2010 F5. For me it seemed obvious with the new frame shape, the addition of BB30, and the huge 105 upgrade.

Also, the 2011 paint scheme looks so much better.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

If you rode them both and could not tell the difference then save yourself $300. That is the logical thing to do. Now if you've got a house full of snuggies and slapchops, and those marketing buzzwords just won't leave your mind, then just pay the extra money.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks. I am just wondering if it worth spending extra $$$ on a resdisgned frame


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The 2006-2010 F75s were benchmarks in their class for ride quality and comfort. At least with the 2010 you'll pay less. However, the new paint scheme on the 2011 is really nice looking and the bike is supposed to be a little lighter due to the all aluminum frame- not that anyone will really notice the difference. I have the old frame and it's wonderful to ride on. However, given the options, I'd pay the extra $300 for the 2011. It's like Lou3000 said, the carbon rear kills the aluminum frames best feature- being bulletproof.


----------

